
One Tiny German Town, Seven Big Michelin Stars (2013) - Tomte
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/07/magazine/one-tiny-german-town-seven-big-michelin-stars.html?pagewanted=all
======
BerislavLopac
There is also Bray, Berkshire:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bray,_Berkshire#Restaurants](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bray,_Berkshire#Restaurants)

------
watbe
This link is broken for me. It gives me a "too many redirects" error when
visiting it.

~~~
afuchs
For me, the page redirects to a login form.

------
Osmium
See also San Sebastián/Donostia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Sebastián#Gastronomy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Sebastián#Gastronomy)

------
beeforpork
Maybe three stars will be gone soon as Harald Wohlfahrt might through in the
towel. [http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichten/baden-
wuerttemberg/Spit...](http://www.suedkurier.de/nachrichten/baden-
wuerttemberg/Spitzenkoch-Harald-Wohlfahrt-zieht-sich-aus-Schwarzwaldstube-
zurueck;art417930,9256137)

~~~
berryg
Wow. All the chefs that worked with him now have more than 70 Michelin stars
together.

------
znq
I'm from there :-) Just curious how this made the HN front page?

~~~
sabman
maybe coz of this:

>> In his last State of the Union address, President Obama said America should
emulate Germany’s knack for producing skilled workers — “high-school students
with the equivalent of a technical degree from one of our community colleges.”
He was referring specifically to fields like engineering and computer science,
but he could just as easily have been talking about high-end cooking

~~~
lizardking
Computer Science and Engineering are not the sort of technical degrees one
gets from a community college. Certainly not out of high school either.

~~~
blkhawk
Its called "Fachinformatiker". Its basically a lower tiered version of the
University CS degree. Its what is felt to be needed to be taken serious as an
"IT-Person" in Germany. That said nobody ever asked me for that Piece of paper
let after 15 years and 4 companys :P

there are 2 main tracks - one is hardware oriented the other more software
oriented. In practice that means slightly more electronics or programming
classes.

The stuff taught is certainly more practical than the stuff you learn at
university but its geared toward 16 years olds. None in my class was that age.
It was very surreal being treated as a kid again. And the mandatory ethics and
German courses (as well as Sports class) were are real pita.

~~~
tomcam
Quite informative, thank you. Can you explain the ethics issue? Or do you
simply mean you or forced to take ethics courses?

~~~
Lev1a
IIRC they could mean two possible classes by using the term "Ethics":

* "Ethik-/Philosophieunterricht": basically you learn philosophy, ie. critical thinking, approaching problems/issues from different points of view, or

* "Ethikunterricht" as in learning ethical behaviour in the context of the profession you're striving to be in, which is most likely common sense crap that HAS to be taught so even "the last idiot" gets it or is at least on the record as having been taught this stuff so the school is not "liable" for potential ethics issues caused by the student.

I could very much be wrong about the latter point as I am enrolled in a
similar, but more specialized "learning track" at a German "Fachhochschule"
and not in a vocational school.

